# Between Port arrival and PCD



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

What happens to vehicles in this period? My new order is "being transported to exit port" on 3/27/09 but my delivery at PCD is not scheduled until 5/19/09. What happens to vehicles after they arrive in the US but before delivery?


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

they use them on the test track until just before you come to get them. (kidding) :-D

they store them in a safe area. 

Ed


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

How do they get from the port to the PDC, train or truck?


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the response. So basically they are stored at / near the PDC until the delivery date. This will be my first PDC delivery so I'm getting excited. The bad thing is the long wait  Now the only thing I can do is read all the stories and posts here to pass the time.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe that the cars leave the ship and go to a Vehicle Preperation Center where the car is inspected and any needed repairs made (chipped paint, dings, etc.). Since there are no rail lines at PDC, the cars are trucked there in enclosed carriers.


----------

